
I became the first Latina remote engineer – NextRoll - cindysoares
http://tech.nextroll.com/blog/careers/2020/04/21/first-latina-remote-engineer.html
======
gsa11
What an inspiring story. I would love the opportunity to work with someone who
Has such a wonderful story

